# My slot car nirvana



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

spent all day sunday playing

pic intensive!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*more*

more pics


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*bored yet?*

still more


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*you can stop anytime*

but i didnt


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*almost done*

5 more


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mike...*

Note to self: Must get MORE stuff... lol... I kid.

Nice retreat you've built up there Mike. Way to colonize the planet!!! nd


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike- You are way too neat. How am I supposed to grasp all the mayhem going on when everything is in its place? I like the two workstations, one for dremel and other distructive operations and the other for reassembly. 
Thanks for sharing!
Jim


----------



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet setup mike . :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

2 Things I see:
1) You and I both need a shrink!
2) It is a shame to see that track sitting sideways, send it to me!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, I am so jealous. If I had a room like that I would add a fridge and a cot and would never come out!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike,
great Batcave. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> 2 It is a shame to see that track sitting sideways, send it to me!


 
Thats quite a fun track, especially for tjets and Xtractions. it got moved when i built the table for the MaxTrack. there is still room to set it up, just no TIME. the house has a daylight basement w/ a kitchen and bedroom/bath thats almost 1800 SF (another 1800 upstairs where the TM lives ), and most of that area except the bedroom is for slots). were just renting the place so i cant get too attached, but its been great to have all the room


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

bumpercar88 said:


> Man, I am so jealous. If I had a room like that I would add a fridge and a cot and would never come out!


same here! that's quite an impressive set up you have there


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like you're more organised than the McLaren garage Mike!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"Slot-vana"*

Hahahahaha, I always knew ya needed an intervention!

The abundant wooden "Smoked Salmon" boxes would place you somewhere on the west side of the Cascades...Apparently there's a link between smoked fish slabs and slot-mania as well.

Thanx for the tour Mike. The "Max" looks very smooth and level. I'm gonna save this for when I get the "too much slot stuff lecture" or the little sideways "it's Christmas everyday" comment when the packages arrive. Then I'm gonna point to this expose' and say...you should see his wife's shoe collection!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> "it's Christmas everyday" comment when the packages arrive. !


 
I wised up a long time ago and the slot stuff gets shipped to my WORK address 

Bill, Renton and Olympia are not too far apart. pick a day and bring Jerry over to run some laps!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mking, you ship everything to work?? !! That is FUNNY ! I used to do the same thing when I was married ! LMAO !


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looking spot you got there. Although when I first clicked the thread, I was sorta expecting one of Wes's tyco vans decaled with a Kurt, Dave, and Krist theme!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

mking said:


> Thats quite a fun track, especially for tjets and Xtractions. it got moved when i built the table for the MaxTrack. there is still room to set it up, just no TIME. the house has a daylight basement w/ a kitchen and bedroom/bath thats almost 1800 SF (another 1800 upstairs where the TM lives ), and most of that area except the bedroom is for slots). were just renting the place so i cant get too attached, but its been great to have all the room


I guess you will never rent an apartment too many toys LOL! The hangout looks great and yes I am jelous!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Great shots!!I love seeing how different we slotheads are,but still the same!
DRAGjet


----------



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mking
what kind of track is that (sitting on its side ) . Its way cool:woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Note to self: lol*



tjd241 said:


> Note to self: Must get MORE stuff... lol... I kid.
> 
> Nice retreat you've built up there Mike. Way to colonize the planet!!! nd


lol...me needs MORE stuff also Dave. Woooooah this is one kewl bunch of slot stuff pics.

Bob...my slot cave is a mess...zilla


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*track*



shooter8115 said:


> Mking
> what kind of track is that (sitting on its side ) . Its way cool:woohoo:


The track is a Thundertrack. Dave Mildbrand? used to sell routed tracks. Its a 4x8 sheet of MDF painted with high quality epoxy paint, and the rails are braid (like a 1/24 track). the braid is really easy on pickup shoe, but the braid has a tendency to come out of the braid slot, and needs to be reglued occasionally. on that track, the white lane needs alot of braid work.

if you like that style of track, ed bianchi makes them, and they are sometimes less expensvie than a maxtrax or PVC routed track. 

expect for the braid problem, its a very nice track, and if i had more time id fix it.

mike


----------



## shooter8115 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool . It kinda remindes me of my Slide Guide track


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Umm, Mike, the controller picture is missing.... Where the hell are the controllers?????

Problem, what problem? I can quit any time! Remind me to send you out of the room for a few minutes the next time I am over buddy.


----------

